# Heart girth weight estimation work for dogs?



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

I’m sure you are all familiar with weight tapes for goats. I needed to order a harness for my dog, so I measured his girth. Out of curiosity I also measured the puppy who had just been to the vet and weighed, just to compare his girth to the grown dog. Strangely, his heart girth was within a few pounds of his known weight. Has anyone else tried this? Google knows nothing. They just say put the dog on a scale. But that not exactly possible for some dogs


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Had to go give this theory a try. The smaller dog, male Terrier mix, weighed 3 pounds more than girth width. Then with the larger dog, male Boxer, the weight and girth width were so far of sync, couldn't help but giggle at the image of how big he would be if it was a closer match.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I do think that with so many different breeds, sizes, and even shapes of dogs out there, it would be unrealistic to use a weigh tape.
I’ve got a large breed dairy weigh tape and even wonder at the accuracy of using it on my Boers 😅


----------

